# Full time knitter from Australia



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi My name is Jo- I am just about a full time knitter- that is when I have time away from my young 3 kids, 10 dogs and 1 kat.. I usually knit every day.. and am a lazy knitter who prefers 2 needles.. for everything.. beanies, gloves, socks, berets, jumpers - but I love to pump out quality knits that my friends and family are proud to wear ! Just finished a cabled and broken rib mens jumper XL - currently knitting socks and next will be a mens aran knit XXL..
I have a family website full of my knits, kids and dogs- always updating the Diary page of www.nannaknits.com if you want to waste some time keeping up with my busy life in country Australia -you are welcome to visit it.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Jo !

Your sweater is amazing ! .... Love the looks of that beautiful golden and her puppys too ! I am currently 
looking for a golden/chow mix .. I had a male until he was almost 13 years old .. but that's another story. (O)
Welcome to the site ! Hope you enjoy it, as much as I do !
Izzy


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Izzy- Thanks for the welcome.. I forgot to add I am knitting up a lap rug as a wedding gift for a girlfriednnd with large knitted figures on it of my girlfriend spread out hogging the bed with the man sleeping sideways LOL Will photograph it tomorrow in the daylight for better viewing. It has made me laugh all the way thru making it. The cable jumper I just made for a friend to give to her son- as she has arthritic old fingers that cannot knit any more.. I have been owned by Golden Retrievers almost my entire life and now my kids have their own as well.. They are just the most lovely dogs . If you look at older posts on my website "Diary" page- you will see them running around our paddock and also sleeping on our beds n sofa ! They are my passion. Nice to meet you !


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and socks. Sweet little babies.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Hallo Jo and welcome to the forum. Just love your dog and puppies. We have two Goldendoodles that we love to bits. I'm originally from London, England but have lived in Canada for 41 years now. I have cousins living in South Australia who emigrated there from England some years ago.
You must be busy if you're knitting every day and that sweater looks wonderful.


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

welcome,
lovely knits and i love the pups !


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

lovely work


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for the warm welcomes and yes I am a VERY busy single - esp right now with two bedrooms filled with golden puppies !! I fit in the knitting mostly when the kids and dogs are asleep at night.. into the early hours.. The cable jumper is the first time I've ever knitted a full cable jumper and so took me 3 weeks of sneaking hours here and there-- looking forward the the Aran jumper I am making next cos it will be my second attempt and the first was on 12 ply- but this is only on 8 ply.. and XXL so may take me a long time to complete.. I like this forum


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Jo, welcome.
The jumper is lovely, I am sure he will love it.
The dogs are so sweet.
I have 2 cousins living in Perth and one in Tasmania.


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice parts of our country. My dad lives in Western Oz.. north of Perth and I have lived in Tasmania.. very pretty State.
I'm glad I found this forum- it really has some clever/ friendly members on it.


----------



## WESTROVA (Mar 31, 2011)

I am Jo's friend with the arthritic wrists and thumbs who would love to be able to knit with passion as in Ye Olde Days!
Here are  pics of the Aaron and cable jumpers she made for 2 of my sons)
Believe me she is a great knitter and I would place her second to none !

Frances


----------



## knitgrams (Jan 31, 2011)

Fantastic work! So glad you joined us! Welcome!!!


----------



## knitgrams (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh and the puppies are so CUTE!! I want them all!.....but have 4 Yorkies!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Your knitting is amazing and please allow me to be your newest fan. Welcome to the world puppies. I am sure they will generate a lot of smiles over their lives. Welcome!!!

Lois


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Nanna, Welcome from Michigan. I went to your site and seen the other pics. The models are the cutest. Oh work is also very lovely. The sweater is adorable with the dog in fur. I was wondering If you had the pattern for the bags you have on the sides. I don't think I have ever seen a pattern like those before. and if you would be willing to share. 
Thanks Barb


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome and keep us posted on all of your great work, the rest of us wish we could knit as much as you!!


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

Elana here from D.C. I have been searching for two-needle sock patterns forever! I, too, am a two-needle knitter--for everything. PLEASE share your pattern for two-needle socks? Peace and Blessings to you and the new puppies!


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love your knitting and the puppies are adorable, I have 5 newborn kittens here.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

The knitting is beautiful....and the mom and pups are so cute. I am an animal lover and just want everyone that I see. We have a westie terrier and he is the best dog ever. Of course, I think I say that about every dog I get.


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your goldenbabies We are on our 3rd golden retreiver. He is a therapy dog an goes to hospitals, nursing homes, and schools. the people and children love him. It brings smiles to their faces. Goldens are the best dogs. Ours is red and a big baby. He is 9 yrs old and weights 117 pounds. He has a throid problem but is doing good now. Your dogs, mamma and babies are beautiful.
connie


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your goldenbabies We are on our 3rd golden retreiver. He is a therapy dog an goes to hospitals, nursing homes, and schools. the people and children love him. It brings smiles to their faces. Goldens are the best dogs. Ours is red and a big baby. He is 9 yrs old and weights 117 pounds. He has a throid problem but is doing good now. Your dogs, mamma and babies are beautiful.
connie


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

Your work is exquisite. I am awed by the gray sweater. I also love your babies. So adorable. And what a beautiful color they all are. Will they stay that light?


----------



## nandinu (Mar 29, 2011)

That sweater is magnificent. I knit a similar one for my husband years ago. He still has it, but I think he's too chubby to fit into it anymore!

Also adore the pups and the mum. Goldens are my favorite!
Nancy


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Jo,

That is one awesome sweater. It is just too hot in Texas to make those. I love cables and lace. So now will knit vests, which are not so warm.

Judy - TX


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome and thanks for sharing your work....they look so "professional" and fit the models perfectly. We are Golden Retriever fans also....love love love them. I haven't tried socks - 2 needle or otherwise---but I'm willing to tackle them...so will be one of those who copies the pattern if you're able to share it. Keep up the good work...I'm off to your website.


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful work....you're a real pro.


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome to this forum. You're going to find a lot of efriends here. I love it!!!

-Laele


----------



## Sandykk818 (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome, I am fairly new as well but this is a fun site and everyone here is so helpful.
I visited your area (NSW) a few years ago. Stayed in Sydney,Melbourne and Canberra. Very gracious people and I loved the country and the accent !!
Your work is beautiful !!

Sandy


----------



## sue.city (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Nanna from Oz, I am known as nanna Sue from Oz Pt Macquarie N.S.W. eo my grandkids that is, your work is absolutely beautiful love the cable jumper good job on the neckband. I knit all the time for friends and a company in Sydney, I am computer illiterate but I will get my son to put photos on line soon. Cheers


----------



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome,

Your work is beautiful. Love your dog and puppies.

I have a cream colored Pomeranian (Foxy Lady) she will be 1-year-old on Monday, April 4th.

Jenny


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful just beautiful (momma dog and puppies too)!Sandra Lee


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello Jo and welcome. Love the cable jumper! The puppies and mommy are adorable!!!!


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

ah ahha haa My FAIRY GOD MOTHER is on this forum too !! Hi Mum ! Yes Arthritic thumbs and wrists.. will have to make you some nice wool wrist warmers with cut off thumbs for this winter.. 
THIS marvellous lady folks.. sold to me the beautiful mother of one of my current litters.. My beautiful Joan.. AND since I have been on my own for the past 6 years since pregnant with my twins.. has kept me SANE and thriving with all her wonderful advice and LOVE via email and ph from the other side of Australia . There are some beautiful kindhearted and generous people out there in this big bad world.. and I am blessed !


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes i shall - there are many vintage 2 needle sock patterns that no longer hold their copyrights.. so shall do soon .


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

The bag pics were found by my webmistress.. and others have asked and so I DO have a pattern similar SOMEWHERE in my library of knits.. I shall find the pattern and let you know ..


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

i love ALL dogs too... I am sucker for any cuddles from any breed of dog.. 
very first pets were a very patient ginger cat with no tail that I dragged around everywhere as soon as I could toddle, and an old Monkey named John ! - in Singapore.. the love of animals has continued since..


----------



## alice in wonderland (Feb 11, 2011)

I have English type Labradors that i show in Rally Obedience. I think dogs are just so much fun.

I made this sweater in blue when i was 1st married in 1962! Lovely job you have done.

alice in wonderland


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome from New York. I just love the cabled "jumper" but I adore the dogs!!!!! We raised Goldens when I was young. To this day, strange goldens will drag their owners over to me...even if I'm not looking...I must have been one in a past life. I absolutely go bonkers with the puppy smell and even the sort of rotty summer spots from sleeping on cool concrete. Thanks for the pics and the memories. I may get to your site, too. Judy


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

beautifully done! Puppies and Mom are Sweet.


----------



## 2Papsmother (Feb 19, 2011)

Jo: Welcome. I'm relatively new to the site and enjoy seeing what others are knitting. Your work is beautiful. My late husband and I were in Australia at the end of 1989 (good grief so long ago) and it was the best trip we ever took. You all are so friendly and helpful--wish we could have returned. I've had dogs all my life--now have two rapscallion Papilons--can't imagine life without them esp. now that I am alone. They get a little "testy" if a spend too much time knitting--always up for play time.


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

hello- or should i say g'day ! 
I know how paps can be - I own a little phalene myself ! She sits behind me on the top of the lounge chari- her and the cat together.. and she watches me knit . they are GREAT dogs.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

A really lovely piece of work Jo, lucky guy to wear this,
thanks for sharing it and cute pups too.

I have a daughter in Aus also. Val


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome, love the blue sweater, beautiful work, the mom and puppies to cute. I have 2 cats at present. Happy knitting and have a great day.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Jo--you must have wonderful yarn available to you. I just looked at your cable sweater and am impressed! What a wonderful thing to realize that I am sending a note to a fellow knitter in Austrailia! Mernie in Wisconsin,


----------



## llander (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome Jo! Beautiful job on the sweater! Your goldens are georgeous! Love the mama's color. We have a slightly darker female right now. You are so right they are the most lovely dogs, We have been owned by golden retrievers for 30 years now and are absolutely in love with the breed.

Linda


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. That I could probably make. As for the socks nice start, I am scared to death to try and make socks but would love to learn to make them. I don't know how to use DPN's except to make cording with. Great looking Lab and oooh so cute puppies.


----------



## negra (Feb 10, 2011)

beautiful, adorable puppies, oh the projects too, thanks for sharing


----------



## knitsnfits (Mar 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work!! I am impressed and inspired...thank-you!


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

so many replies to make :
Hello to listers in UK .. My Nanna & Grandpa from UK as well- emmigrated here as young teenagers..Nanna from Geurnsey and Pa from London. i think that's where my knit talent comes from - naturally a knitter. thansk to my Nanna painstakingly teaching me basic knit stitches as a kid- I am LEFT handed - but she taught me RIGHT HANDED LOL ! It's a funny style with te right needle jammed into my groin and left one in my hand at ALL times ... cos i cannot hold any needles in the air ?!
Hello Golden Retriever lovers and owners.. Yes I am SO lucky to have my mum loving, breeding, showing and judging Goldens since I was a toddler.. I have updated the puppy photos on my diary page of my website.. I do as often as I can so- visit when ever you want .. The first litter has their eyes wide open now and they are SMOOCHERs.. they sit quietly in my arms for kisses on their little fat muzzles and i LOVE it !! 
For those that think gloves, socks, hats, berets etc look too difficult- they are EASY on two needles.. trust me- i am lazy knitter- my knitting style too rigid for flying fingers with 4-5 needles.. so google two needle knit patterns and you will see them out there .


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

Someone asked me about the light golden retriever colour and if it will stay pale.. Yes one litter is very defiintely CREAM. The dad is cream and mum is palest gold sheen over cream.. so yes- bar one girl who has a gold sheen in her coat The rest may very well be very cream. The younger litter has a medium pale gold and a very pale gold/cream mum. One baby will be cream and the others very pale to med gold. Usually with a golden puppy you can tell by the colour of its ear of the colour it will turn out.. BUT in saying that- some goldens change coat colour over 4-5 years and i KNOW goldens who started off as cream puppies that ended up wedding band gold colour at 6-7 years old.. ALSO- you cannot tell what colour from the parents.. if you look at the pic in top corner of my diary page.. the gold pup is my DAVE ! as you see him through photos on the diary page- a big med gold boy now- and the VERY cream girl is his sister Cookie- a very cream girl. on my disry page photos you can see he has a very cream Aunty ( Dora ) and cousin ( Lucy).. a gold daughter.( Fiery). a pale father , a pale gold mother, all the range of the breed standard here of cream through to dark gold.. not red nor white permitted.


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Nanna Sue.. you live in our FAVOURITE holdiay destination !! Port Macquarie. !! we are JEALOUS ! 
I am NOT a Nanna yet.. 2 x 5 yr olds and a 7 yr old and we love collecting shells and ocean glass at Flynns Beach.. our holiday snaps on the "Diary"page of my website..( Nov 2010- in the archives.. ) Hope to catch up with you on our next hol !


----------



## alice in wonderland (Feb 11, 2011)

OK, so i guess i am new and stupid? Where are the pictures of the Goldens. I have black English Labradors that i train and show in Rally Obedience and still hang in there riding my horse at 70 right in the heart of Orange County, Ca. U.S.A. But i love to knit in the evenings when my husband watches T.V. I love all the notes on knitting.

alice in wonderland


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello Alice.. pics of the goldies ALL over my website..at nannaknits and my mums is piarki .. both at bottom of my signature.. if you just want a gulp of puppy breath - you can go directly to my "DIARY" page of my website- which is a blog i keep updated as often as possible.. you can go to here.. www.nannaknits.blogspot.com and see yesterdays snaps .. I have just fed the brats.. am keeping a girl from each litter - they are JUST beautiful..


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi And welcome
LOVE those puppies..

Great model, seems like a keeper for sure.
Sweaters are awesome. Nice work.'
Hope you enjoy this group.
Linda


----------



## alice in wonderland (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks, i will check it out!


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi! I'm from South Australia and nice to see so many who know someone from "Down Under."
What fabulous work, Jo. You're very game tackling a bigger size in aran patterns, I'd get lost somewhere with that for sure.
Just loved those cute puppies. Will look forward to viewing your website


----------



## alice in wonderland (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, i looked at your dogie site. Beautiful pups. I have English type Labradors and show them in Obedience Rally. I also have a Tennessee Walker that i still ride at age 70 plus! I know i must be nuts. But if i just sit and do nothing, i would go nuts.

ihanks for your site,
alice in wonderland from Orange County, America


----------

